# Christian Ponder a better QB than Tebow



## Mako22 (Oct 27, 2009)

FSU's Ponder is really coming along nicely and I believe is a better QB than Tebow. I say Ponder makes a run for the Hiesman next season and unlike Tebow will actually make a great NFL QB.

Noles will win Vs the Gators come November.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 27, 2009)

Ponders not bad, it's the other 10 guys on the field that make him look bad.

Mechanically he is far superior than Tebow..most QB's are.  But Tebow has the one quality that everyone wants.  He wins.  As much as I hate to say it I would take Tebow over Ponder any day of the week....in college.

Regarding your post woodsman,

Ponder will never even sniff the Heisman ceremony with the train wreck that is F$U football.
F$U will get curb stomped by the gators in Nov.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 27, 2009)

There is a lot of great QB's that are better then Tebow.  Ill take McCoy or Locker over Tebow any day.  Both have much better arms.  But, as TJL said, Tebow finds a way to win.  He won't make much of a pro QB, but he will go down as one of the greatest in College ball.  And a lot of that has to do with the team around him...  Heck, Id take McCoy and Locker over Tebow in college ball, but UT and UW won't run them like UF does.


----------



## Worley (Oct 27, 2009)

*Tebow*

The "I'll bet" will need about 4-5 years of stats to believe.  And "I'll bet" you on any one of those predictions you have made, anny up!


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 27, 2009)

Tebow lost 4 games the year he won the Hiesman so there goes the he finds a way to win argument.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 27, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Tebow lost 4 games the year he won the Hiesman so there goes the he finds a way to win argument.



2 rings to...none.  1 Heisman to....none.  Heck he's even got more conference titles.

Winning is EVERYTHING.  Chris Rix was infinitely more talented than Ken Dorsey.  Who has a ring?


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 27, 2009)

I like Ponders rocket arm over Tebows. The many other categories that constitute the qb position besides arm strength, I would take Tebow.


----------



## uga_dawg62 (Oct 27, 2009)

Ponder is having a heck of season, but he will never be in contention for the Heisman. Unfortunately, the Heisman has changed from what it was (College Football's top Player) to the top QB, WR, or RB from a Top 5 Team. Being at F$U kills any Heisman hope.


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 27, 2009)

I believe you should get back on your meds before your state of confusion becomes permanent.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 27, 2009)

How much crack you got in that camper of yours Woodsman?


----------



## lumberrep (Oct 28, 2009)

Are you kidding me? Chris Ponder wears Tebow panties! Florida would beat FSUCKS this year without Tebow, nevermind what will take place with him. Place your bet... I promise I'll raise ya! Gator Bait!


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 28, 2009)

Tebow and the Gators have struggled the last two games and so they look weak. I'll take Ponder and my Noles come end of November.


----------



## proside (Oct 28, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> FSU's Ponder is really coming along nicely and I believe is a better QB than Tebow. I say Ponder makes a run for the Hiesman next season and unlike Tebow will actually make a great NFL QB.
> 
> Noles will win Vs the Gators come November.





<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hy5wNeSPzfQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hy5wNeSPzfQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



tjl1388 said:


> Mechanically he is far superior than Tebow..most QB's are.




Bernie Kosar was not exactly the poster child for good mechanics!


Arnold palmer and Jack Nicklaus swing mechanics arent the greatest!




Jetjockey said:


> There is a lot of great QB's that are better then Tebow.  Ill take McCoy or Locker over Tebow any day.  Both have much better arms.  But, as TJL said, Tebow finds a way to win.  He won't make much of a pro QB, but he will go down as one of the greatest in College ball.  And a lot of that has to do with the team around him...  Heck, Id take McCoy and Locker over Tebow in college ball, but UT and UW won't run them like UF does.



He was the 3 rd bext QB in the big 12 last year and looked what happened in the BCS NC game!

If you did not know, he was MVP

If Tebow lived in So Cal and played @ USC they would have been NC's the last couple of years!



Woodsman69 said:


> Tebow lost 4 games the year he won the Hiesman so there goes the he finds a way to win argument.



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-ogUJuWqu8w&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-ogUJuWqu8w&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>





westcobbdog said:


> I like Ponders rocket arm over Tebows. The many other categories that constitute the qb position besides arm strength, I would take Tebow.








uga_dawg62 said:


> Ponder is having a ******* season, but he will never be in contention for the Heisman. Unfortunately, the Heisman has changed from what it was (College Football's top Player) to the top QB, WR, or RB from a Top 5 Team. Being at F$U kills any Heisman hope.




The year Tebow won it the Gators lost 4 games and was nowhere near the top 5!






Woodsman69 said:


> Tebow and the Gators have struggled the last two games and so they look weak. I'll take Ponder and my Noles come end of November.



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W-2iys79cHY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W-2iys79cHY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tcward (Oct 28, 2009)

lumberrep said:


> Are you kidding me? Chris Ponder wears Tebow panties! Florida would beat FSUCKS this year without Tebow, nevermind what will take place with him. Place your bet... I promise I'll raise ya! Gator Bait!



wears Tebow panties.....I thought those two were mighty close....


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 28, 2009)

proside;4193296
He was the 3 rd bext QB in the big 12 last year and looked what happened in the BCS NC game!:biggrin2:

If you did not know said:


> McCoy was the best QB in the Big 12 last year, just like this year.  And if UT wouldn't have dropped an interception or let TT score with 1 second left on the board, UT would have been undefeated and McCoy would have played in the BCS game, and he would have been the Heisman winner.   Everyone knows that!!
> 
> As far as Tebow taking USC to the NC game..  Now I know you are on crack..  USC has a totally different style offense then UF.  USC forces their QB's to sit back in the pocket and throw the ball.  They recruit Pro style QB's and thats why almost every QB since Carrol started coaching them is in the NFL.   Same thing is happening at UW with Jake Locker.  That kid is easily as good of a runner as Tebow, and he has a much better arm.  However, UW has mimicked USC's style offense and they are making Locker throw and not run.  Same exact thing has happened at Texas.  Mac Brown even said he was going to force McCoy to throw more and run less so he doesn't get hurt......    Locker is the same size as Tebow and he has a better arm.  McCoy is the same height and getting bigger all the time.   Ill take both of them over Tebow any day.  And I suspect they will go much higher in the draft as well (if Locker comes out as a Junior).


----------



## maker4life (Oct 28, 2009)

proside said:


> If Tebow lived in So Cal and played @ USC they would have been NC's the last couple of years!





Playing what , tight End ?


----------



## coonhunter1975 (Oct 28, 2009)

*qbs*

terry bradshaw said when john elway enterd the draft that he would never be a nfl qb any ways 5 super bowls later and 3 time champ i think terrys still eating those words


----------



## proside (Oct 28, 2009)

Jetjockey said:


> McCoy was the best QB in the Big 12 last year, just like this year.  And if UT wouldn't have dropped an interception or let TT score with 1 second left on the board, UT would have been undefeated and McCoy would have played in the BCS game, and he would have been the Heisman winner.   Everyone knows that!!
> 
> As far as Tebow taking USC to the NC game..  Now I know you are on crack..  USC has a totally different style offense then UF.  USC forces their QB's to sit back in the pocket and throw the ball.  They recruit Pro style QB's and thats why almost every QB since Carrol started coaching them is in the NFL.   Same thing is happening at UW with Jake Locker.  That kid is easily as good of a runner as Tebow, and he has a much better arm.  However, UW has mimicked USC's style offense and they are making Locker throw and not run.  Same exact thing has happened at Texas.  Mac Brown even said he was going to force McCoy to throw more and run less so he doesn't get hurt......    Locker is the same size as Tebow and he has a better arm.  McCoy is the same height and getting bigger all the time.   Ill take both of them over Tebow any day.  And I suspect they will go much higher in the draft as well (if Locker comes out as a Junior).



Do you really think I care what he does in the NFL?

As a Fla fan I care for what he does for the Fla Program in the here and now!

So far he has won 2 NC's and a Heismen trophy!


You saying You would take Mcoy over Tebow is like a coach taking 7 points off the score board after the defense was called on a penalty!

If Tebow played on your washington Huskies your log in name would be......

TebowJockey
Jockey4Tebow
alljockeyedup4Tebow


----------



## proside (Oct 28, 2009)

maker4life said:


> Playing what , tight End ?



I guess he could always throw the ball to himself!

He scored over 40 touch downs as a sophmore

Why couldnt he play both positions at the same time!


----------



## jdgator (Oct 28, 2009)

Ponder will have a nervous breakdown in about three weeks...


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 28, 2009)

jdgator said:


> Ponder will have a nervous breakdown in about three weeks...



Tebow is done, that hit he took has torn the cape right off of superman. Ponder is the better QB and since he plays for FSU he's the better person.


----------



## jdgator (Oct 28, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Ponder is the better QB and since he plays for FSU he's the better person.



Only if he can do the seminole rap!!!!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3eg0nUc4FRs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3eg0nUc4FRs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wounded Knee (Oct 29, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Tebow is done, that hit he took has torn the cape right off of superman. Ponder is the better QB and since he plays for FSU he's the better person.



Ponder will be watching Tebow win his 3rd championship in Pasadena come January.....


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 29, 2009)

proside;4193296

[I said:
			
		

> Bernie Kosar was not exactly the poster child for good mechanics![/I]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grouper sandwich (Oct 29, 2009)

Ponder will get Heisman consideration next year, but he won't win it because he won't be on a team good enough to win the popularity contest. And yes, Ponder will have a much more productive career as an NFL QB. Come November, however, I'm afraid we stand next to zero chance of hanging a W on circumcision boy and the Borg in Hogtown. Even if Ponder were to out perform Tebone on senior day at the Sewage Treament Plant, our defense will single handily win the Heisman for super boy. Unfourtunately, as a previous poster pointed out, our program is a complete train wreck and will continue to be for the foreseeable future.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 29, 2009)

Ponder is a better QB, no doubt. Won't find a better football player than Tebow. Kinda feel sorry for Ponder, he would get a lot more press and credit if he played for decent program.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Oct 29, 2009)

Ponder has outperformed Tebow this year, but like others have said, he doesn't have a defense to back him up.  

Our offense in Gville should be impressive this year.  Unfortunately, our defense lets the Gator score and score and score I bet.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Oct 29, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Noles will win Vs the Gators come November.


 
You must be watching reruns on ESPN Classic if you think that FSU even has a shot at beating UF.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Oct 29, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> You must be watching reruns on ESPN Classic if you think that FSU even has a shot at beating UF.



They definitely have a shot.  We can score points on them...I'm just afraid our crappy D gives up more.


----------



## duckbill (Oct 29, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> They definitely have a shot.  We can score points on them...I'm just afraid our crappy D gives up more.




With all due respect Chief, what makes you so confident that you can score on us?  Only 2 offensive TD's have been recorded against us this year.  I'm just curious what you've seen in FSU's offense that would give you that idea.  I'm not saying it can't happen, I'm just asking.

While our offense has sputtered a bit this year, our D has been solid even when we've had injuries.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Oct 29, 2009)

duckbill said:


> With all due respect Chief, what makes you so confident that you can score on us?  Only 2 offensive TD's have been recorded against us this year.  I'm just curious what you've seen in FSU's offense that would give you that idea.  I'm not saying it can't happen, I'm just asking.
> 
> While our offense has sputtered a bit this year, our D has been solid even when we've had injuries.



Because Ponder is on fire passing the ball.  He racked up 398 passing yards on the team that had, statistically at least, the #1 passing defense in the country.  We lit up BYU through the air...we lit up GT through the air...we lit up Miami through the air.  Talk all you want about our defense because it reeks...but our passing offense is darn good this year.


----------



## proside (Oct 29, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> proside;4193296
> 
> [I said:
> 
> ...


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 29, 2009)

proside said:


> For the record though, Tom Brady was drafted real late when he came out and I would say he is doing pretty good!



Comparing Tom Brady to Tim Tebow has to got to be the worst comparison I have ever read.

That's not even apples to oranges...that's like apples and oil cans.


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 29, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Because Ponder is on fire passing the ball.  He racked up 398 passing yards on the team that had, statistically at least, the #1 passing defense in the country.  We lit up BYU through the air...we lit up GT through the air...we lit up Miami through the air.  Talk all you want about our defense because it reeks...but our passing offense is darn good this year.



What he said.


----------



## proside (Oct 30, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> Comparing Tom Brady to Tim Tebow has to got to be the worst comparison I have ever read.
> 
> That's not even apples to oranges...that's like apples and oil cans.



The difference between you and I is.....op2:

I recognize and give credit to an athlete who peforms and achieve goals that are exceptional no matter what team he is on!!

How in the world can you criticize someone who is on the verge of breaking H. walker  rushing  TD record, won 2 NC's and a Hiesman?

Wait a minute, I know

Jealousy, envy, hatred and lack of knowledge and respect for the game!

Your right I was wrong about the Brady, Tebo Comparison

Brady was no where near the college player Tebow is and that is unfair comparison to Tebow!

Look out now dont let them oil cans hit you in the head!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 30, 2009)

proside said:


> The difference between you and I is.....op2:
> 
> I recognize and give credit to an athlete who peforms and achieve goals that are exceptional no matter what team he is on!!
> 
> ...



I don't give a happy rats you know what about his rushing record because Hershel did it in 3 seasons!!!  
Who the he** are you to call me out for knowledge and respect for the game? You don't know me from Adam.  I'm calling out Tebow for the fact he is a sorry THROWING QB.  Unless someone starts running the spread option in the pros, wouldn't put it past Jax, his career is over in a matter of games.

Jealousy? Hatred?  Why don't you spend some of your valuable time reading the beginning of this thread where I was defending your golden ticket.  I respect Tebow for the person that he is.  Its the THROWING qb part of him that I think SUX!!


----------



## proside (Oct 30, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> I don't give a happy rats you know what about his rushing record because Hershel did it in 3 seasons!!!
> Who the he** are you to call me out for knowledge and respect for the game? You don't know me from Adam.  I'm calling out Tebow for the fact he is a sorry THROWING QB.  Unless someone starts running the spread option in the pros, wouldn't put it past Jax, his career is over in a matter of games.
> 
> Jealousy? Hatred?  Why don't you spend some of your valuable time reading the beginning of this thread where I was defending your golden ticket.  I respect Tebow for the person that he is.  Its the THROWING qb part of him that I think SUX!!



Sure h. walker did it in 3 seasons, and many times it was 30 to 40 carries a game!


QB and CB is the 2 hardest positions to play in football!

The tailback position is pitch right pitch left hand off up the middle!


Wait... I will not even tell what responseabilities a QB has in comparison to a TB

Since you know everything about football


As far as calling you out

Once again you shown little knowledge to the game with your last post!

BTW, my only golden boy is my 17 year old son!


----------



## maker4life (Oct 30, 2009)

proside said:


> Wait... I will not even tell what responseabilities a QB has in comparison to a TB



Well to be fair Tebow's biggest responsibility is "do I fake left or right before running up the middle " .


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Oct 30, 2009)

proside said:


> Sure h. walker did it in 3 seasons, and many times it was 30 to 40 carries a game!
> 
> QB and CB is the 2 hardest positions to play in football!
> 
> ...



It's harder to defend a QB that takes off running than it is a tailback that...well...RUNS.    Herschel did it with everyone knowing that he was gonna run.  He didn't have the option to pass.  The other teams knew Herschel was coming right at them every play...on the ground...and they could do nothing to stop him.  Tebow has the element of surprise because he can pass or fake the pass and run.

Herschel trumps Tebow.


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 30, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> It's harder to defend a QB that takes off running than it is a tailback that...well...RUNS.    Herschel did it with everyone knowing that he was gonna run.  He didn't have the option to pass.  The other teams knew Herschel was coming right at them every play...on the ground...and they could do nothing to stop him.  Tebow has the element of surprise because he can pass or fake the pass and run.
> 
> Herschel trumps Tebow.



What he said.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 30, 2009)

proside said:


> Sure h. walker did it in 3 seasons, and many times it was 30 to 40 carries a game!
> 
> 
> QB and CB is the 2 hardest positions to play in football!
> ...



I played QB, I am well aware of the responsibilities thank you.  Hand off left hand off right huh? How many great ones sit the bench because they can't pick up the blitz. It's not all about grabbin the ball and running fast.

I'm really starting to see why most on the sports board ignore you. Actually unbiased football talk is beyond your capability. You get your panties all in a hissy anytime someone says anything about your beloved Tammy Teblow.  So sorry to have offended you.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 30, 2009)

proside said:


> You saying You would take Mcoy over Tebow is like a coach taking 7 points off the score board after the defense was called on a penalty!
> 
> If Tebow played on your washington Huskies your log in name would be......
> 
> ...



Na.. Probably not.  Our QB is forced to throw the ball in a Pro style offense.  He can run just as well as Tebow, but they don't let him.  Tebow would crumble under a USC/UW style offense.   Thats probably why a lot of analysts out there are picking Locker to go before Tebow in the draft.....    As a Junior!!!!   Tebow is a great football player.  But hes only a decent QB.


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 30, 2009)

Jetjockey said:


> Na.. Probably not.  Our QB is forced to throw the ball in a Pro style offense.  He can run just as well as Tebow, but they don't let him.  Tebow would crumble under a USC/UW style offense.   Thats probably why a lot of analysts out there are picking Locker to go before Tebow in the draft.....    As a Junior!!!!   Tebow is a great football player.  But hes only a decent QB.



What he said......and Ponder is a better QB than Tebow!


----------



## scotydog826 (Oct 30, 2009)

Ponder is amazing. Kid graduated in 2.5 yrs and is going back for his MBA. I wouldn't blame him if he leaves this yr with the injurty to bradford but i really hope he stays. He is a complete stud and with such a young team i am excited to see what he can do next yr. If his record was 6-1 he would be in the top 3 for Heisman contention, it is a shame he isn't. He has been lightening it up all yr. His numbers are outstanding. Even with the worst FSU defense i have seen in my 27 yrs of being alive, they have been in every game and a few plays go the other way and they are sitting good. a dropped pass against Miami and a few others plays and they would be a good team. The defense is terrible, scored 44 on GT and still lost.

Tebow is good in his system but i would make him beat me with his arm. They miss Harvin much more than they would like to admit.


----------



## scotydog826 (Oct 30, 2009)

If it is Bobby's last game i would LOVE to see him carried out of the swamp with a big upset. I wouldn't bet money on it but the gators have looked beatable all yr.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Oct 30, 2009)

scotydog826 said:


> Tebow is good in his system but i would make him beat me with his arm. They miss Harvin much more than they would like to admit.



Bingo!    Harvin (or Harbin as the distinguished Florida Congresswoman called him) made Tebow look better than he is @ passing.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 30, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> FSU's Ponder is really coming along nicely and I believe is a better QB than Tebow. I say Ponder makes a run for the Hiesman next season and unlike Tebow will actually make a great NFL QB.
> 
> Noles will win Vs the Gators come November.


----------



## bnew17 (Oct 30, 2009)

lumberrep said:


> Are you kidding me? Chris Ponder wears Tebow panties! Florida would beat FSUCKS this year without Tebow, nevermind what will take place with him. Place your bet... I promise I'll raise ya! Gator Bait!



what is it with fLorida fans and other people wearing tebows pajamas/panties etc....i mean theres other ways of saying you think your QB is better than another QB but it seems it always involves this....


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 30, 2009)

My question is.........  Why does Tebow wear panties???


----------



## proside (Oct 30, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Tebow has the element of surprise because he can pass or fake the pass and run.
> 
> Herschel trumps Tebow.



But how can he throw when you keep telling me cant pass?




tjl1388 said:


> I'm really starting to see why most on the sports board ignore you. Actually unbiased football talk is beyond your capability. You get your panties all in a hissy anytime someone says anything about your beloved Tammy Teblow.  So sorry to have offended you.



op2:

 In the famous words of Mr. I know more about football than anyone else!

I dont care a rats you know what if people ignore me on this forum

Lets talk unbiased   PLEASE!!!

You along with other very jealous fans keep telling me Tebow is no good and is not even a QB

So to be fair to your statements I researched Tebow and he does in fact play QB for the Florida Gators!

Is that True Mr. you played QB?

Also he won the Heisman trophy as a sophmore QB when he had 40 + touchdowns... 20 + running  20 + passing!

Is that true and unbiased Mr. You played QB?

His Junior year he promised after a loss that no one would play harder than him and his team went on to win the SEECG and BCS NCG where Tebow was named MVP in both games!

Is that true Mr. you played QB???

I have just stated facts, not unbiased opinions!

But your asking me to believe a has been or never was QB  that tim tebow is not a good QB?

I tell ya what, dont answer that

I would not want you to give an Unbiased answer








Jetjockey said:


> Tebow is a great football player.  But hes only a decent QB.



Sad thing  is when average players when Hiesmen's and MVP's


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 30, 2009)

Is this really a thread?


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 31, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> Is this really a thread?



Is this really a reply to my thread?


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Oct 31, 2009)

proside said:


> But how can he throw when you keep telling me cant pass?





Though he's shown this year that he can't pass well (2 pick sixes last game)...he's still a QB and is afforded the OPPORTUNITY to throw (unlike a tailback).  Try to stay with me.


----------



## proside (Oct 31, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Though he's shown this year that he can't pass well (2 pick sixes last game)...he's still a QB and is afforded the OPPORTUNITY to throw (unlike a tailback).  Try to stay with me.



Try to stay with you?

Fasten your seatbelt

All QB's throw interceptions!

Since he is Fla QB , Heisman trophy, 2  time NC winner, he is not allowed a bad game?

Hall of famers throw interceptions all the time, but you criticize Tebow for throwing 2?

Remember according to your expert opinion he is not even a QB


I'll slow down for a sec, i would not want to give you whiplash!

Lets talk about our teams for 1 second

How many NC's or ACC championship's  has Fla State won lately?

How many Heisman winners has your team produced lately?

Do you realize how bad your program is when a team is beating you the last 2 years with a player playing QB, who is not a QB?

As bad as you say he is @ QB, take a close look at what that says about your program!

Sorry did not mean to hit the gas, let me slow back down for you.

Tailbacks can throw the football, if they have the ability!

Have you never seen a halfback pass?

Dang  I am speeding again, I better slow down for you!

I will let you in on a secret Mr. Great  evaluator of talent!

If a player wins the heisman and a couple on NC's playing the QB position he is probably a QB!

If notop2:

Probably the best player to play the game!!

I bet that stung as bad as your loss to the Yellowjackets!

See ya and 1 thing for sure, I would not want to be ya!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 31, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> Is this really a thread?



No this is the Proside thump my chest because Tebow makes the sun shine thread.

Pardon me for thinking any negative thoughts against the almighty Tebow.   I hope he will let the sun shine again tomorrow.

I'm done with you Proside.  

Rationality is not your forte....you are good at the emoticons though.  To bad there isn't one with a middle finger.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 31, 2009)

The Heismans a popularity contest.  Thats it..........  McCoy was the best QB in the nation last year, and if it wasn't for a play that he had nothing to do with, UT would have been the only undefeated team in the nation when the Heisman came around, and he would have won it.  Simple as that.  Tebow is a great player, but only a decent QB.  He will be lucky to be in the top 3 QB's picked for the draft next year.  That tells you he isn't the "best" QB there is.   Hes a great football player, but only a decent QB..


----------



## proside (Oct 31, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> No this is the Proside thump my chest because Tebow makes the sun shine thread.
> 
> Pardon me for thinking any negative thoughts against the almighty Tebow.   I hope he will let the sun shine again tomorrow.
> I'm done with you Proside.
> ...



You have a serious jealousy problem over Tebow!

The sun shines on me everyday!

Tim  Tebow does not pay my bills, go to work for me or is a role model for my son.

I do all of those things!

Your though with me?

Whats wrong big boy?

Getting hot in here?


Your telling my that I have a biased  opinion and think irrational about tebow and the Gators!

You tell me  your opinions on both subjects with no facts to base them on


I simply respond with known facts and stats about bout both!


You come on here making fun of people and players and when the tide turns wou wanna run and cry!




Jetjockey said:


> The Heismans a popularity contest.  Thats it..........  McCoy was the best QB in the nation last year, and if it wasn't for a play that he had nothing to do with, UT would have been the only undefeated team in the nation when the Heisman came around, and he would have won it.  Simple as that.  Tebow is a great player, but only a decent QB.  He will be lucky to be in the top 3 QB's picked for the draft next year.  That tells you he isn't the "best" QB there is.   Hes a great football player, but only a decent QB..



I am not going to argue with anything that you said but would like to ask a a question?


According to your above statement, you are stating that if you are not the top player picked at your position that your not a good player.

Examples

Ryan Leaf QB

Sam Bowie was picked before Michael jordan In BB

Tom brady was chose in what round   ... 5th?

What round was Brett Farve picked in?

I could go on and on but that should be enough on your plate for now!


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 31, 2009)

proside said:


> I am not going to argue with anything that you said but would like to ask a a question?
> 
> 
> According to your above statement, you are stating that if you are not the top player picked at your position that your not a good player.



Na..  Like I said.  Tebow is a great football player, but hes only a decent QB.  Thats why he won't be picked in the top 3 for QB's.  He isn't a pro style, sit in the pocket type of QB.  Ponder is a much better QB.  So are a lot of other guys out there right now.  Tebow can run, and run well.  But he has to be able to do that in the UF style of offense.  When you have a QB that isn't great at throwing the ball, you open the game up by allowing him to run.  If Tebow could throw as well as he can run, then he would be the best QB in the nation.  But his throwing ability is nothing like his running ability.  And a quarterbacks job is to throw the ball, not run the ball, unless you play for UF.. 

Watch the USC/Oregon game tonight.  You will see what Im talking about.  Watch Barkley vs Masoli play tonight.  Masoli is a great runner, but if you force him to throw, hes gonna have problems.  Barkley will throw, and throw a lot. Its gonna be a fun one...


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 31, 2009)

Maybe not quite done with your bloated a $$ yet...  

Explain to me where I am Crying and running.  This thread was started with the argument that C. Ponder is a better QB than T. Tebow and I even defended the chosen one in previous post for his leadership ability.

I merely stated that Tim Tebow cannot and never has been able to throw the ball anywhere near as good as the top QB's and you get bent out of shape and go on a emoticon throw up arguing spree. I think the kid is an incredible person and one of the best ATHLETES to ever play the game.  I just think that as a QB he is severely lacking in the THROWING category.

Jealous?  UM has been putting great QB's in the league loooong before Tebow was in pop warner pads.  

What do I have to be jealous about?  I respect Florida and all that spawn of satan head coach has done for the program...I do feel sorry for them that they have big headed pretentious fans that sully the reputation of the institution.  Sure is a crying shame about that...


----------



## coonhunter1975 (Oct 31, 2009)

*ponder*

still think  ponder is better than tebow after the beat down of the dogs   woodsman?


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 31, 2009)

Tebow has bad mechanics, he looks like robocop throwin the ball, bottom line, he gets it done! I don't know if any of you watched him throw the ball against my Tide team last year, he put the ball in the only place it could be several times. He may not have NFL mechanics but those were NFL throws! I absolutely believe Ponder will make a better NFL signal caller. But as a college player there has not been anyone better than Tebow in my life time. Anyone who doesn't realize that has a bad case of homer disease. I dislike UF as much as anyone but it is obvious he is probably a once in a lifetime player. Meyer will not find another like him for the rest of his career! Thank Goodness!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 31, 2009)

It's nice to see we've moved forward in the Tebow debate. Since Tebow's freshman year, all the GatorNation heard was that he doesn't have a D-1caliber arm and that he can't keep running the ball. After his freshman year people doubted whether he could lead the Gators as the starter without Chris Leak. Now, after winning 2 NCs, the Heisman, breaking records, and having some of the higher QB stats, the argument is no longer about his D-1 QB skills. Nope, the Gator haters now have try and play Mel Kiper and question his NFL skills and future.
For me?, I'm a Gator fan, not an NFL fan. If Tebow doesn't make it in the pros, I'll bet he still finds happiness in life and will be a better person than most of those NFL stars....AND those that want to see him fail!!!


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 31, 2009)

coonhunter1975 said:


> still think  ponder is better than tebow after the beat down of the dogs   woodsman?



Sure do.


----------



## justus3131 (Oct 31, 2009)

*talent evaluator*



Woodsman69 said:


> FSU's Ponder is really coming along nicely and I believe is a better QB than Tebow. I say Ponder makes a run for the Hiesman next season and unlike Tebow will actually make a great NFL QB.
> 
> Noles will win Vs the Gators come November.



You must be related to Ponder, or you are new to football.


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 31, 2009)

bullgator said:


> It's nice to see we've moved forward in the Tebow debate. Since Tebow's freshman year, all the GatorNation heard was that he doesn't have a D-1caliber arm and that he can't keep running the ball. After his freshman year people doubted whether he could lead the Gators as the starter without Chris Leak. Now, after winning 2 NCs, the Heisman, breaking records, and having some of the higher QB stats, the argument is no longer about his D-1 QB skills. Nope, the Gator haters now have try and play Mel Kiper and question his NFL skills and future.
> For me?, I'm a Gator fan, not an NFL fan. If Tebow doesn't make it in the pros, I'll bet he still finds happiness in life and will be a better person than most of those NFL stars....AND those that want to see him fail!!!



I simply make the argument that Ponder is a better QB and I could care less if Tebow finds happiness in life. Ponder is the better QB and this fact will be proven out when he successfully plays as a PRO football player instead of a very good ametuer like Tebow.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 31, 2009)

Ponder will never have anywhere near the accomplishments in college of Tebow, and that's why you need to make up the predictions for the pros.


----------



## proside (Nov 1, 2009)

Jetjockey said:


> And a quarterbacks job is to throw the ball, not run the ball, unless you play for UF..



You know along time ago black people were slaves in the united States

Now the United States has a black man as a president

At one time women were not allowed to vote

Now they are able to run for president and lead our nation


What does this have to do with this subject?

Dont limit yourself and ability

Be creative and open minded when creating and running an offense


Tebow thew for 2 TD's and ran for 2 TD's

Pretty versatile if you ask me!

A QB's job is to lead his team and to help win ball games

It is not 1980 and a QB does not have to just drop back and pass to be a good QB

Tebow is playing in a different style offense than your other QB's and doing what his coach ask him to do!

Times change and to be good at anything that you do, you need to think outside the box!




tjl1388 said:


> Jealous?  UM has been putting great QB's in the league loooong before Tebow was in pop warner pads.
> 
> I do feel sorry for them that they have big headed pretentious fans that sully the reputation of the institution.  Sure is a crying shame about that...



Who really cares?

You mean to tell me you care more about putting more QB's in the pro's vs winning NC's?

Tebow threw for 2 TD's and ran for 2 TD's tonight and helped extend our 18 game win streak!!


You keep attempting to make fun Of Tebow by calling him names and criticising our school

How old are you?


If you want to debate football with me, grow up stop acting like a spoid brat and come back with facts about the subject we are talking about!

Lets save the name calling  for the 8 and 9 year olds!

BTW congrats on your teams win last night!, the last drive was awsome!




bullgator said:


> Ponder will never have anywhere near the accomplishments in college of Tebow, and that's why you need to make up the predictions for the pros.



EXACTLY!!
The entire game yesterday, the announcers kept saying he could not do this in the pro's or could not do that in the pro's!

We are trying to win the NC, and are not worried about the pro's!!

Why are all these fans obsessed with what he can or cant do at the next level!

They need to worry about how their DC can game plan and execute a strategy that can stop our team!


----------



## maker4life (Nov 1, 2009)

proside said:


> EXACTLY!!
> The entire game yesterday, the announcers kept saying he could not do this in the pro's or could not do that in the pro's!
> 
> We are trying to win the NC, and are not worried about the pro's!!
> ...



On the other hand more than one person on here has admitted he's the best player in college football bar none but your man love for Tebow(which is starting to get a little weird) won't allow you to let go when they say anything negative about the guy . I'm starting to think it's only because you know it's true .


----------



## proside (Nov 2, 2009)

Jetjockey said:


> Watch the USC/Oregon game tonight.  You will see what Im talking about.  Watch Barkley vs Masoli play tonight.  Masoli is a great runner, but if you force him to throw, hes gonna have problems.  Barkley will throw, and throw a lot. Its gonna be a fun one...




Masoli was 19-of-31 for 222 yards and a touchdown and rushed for 164 yards and a score 

Tebow finished with 18 carries for 85 yards and two scores. He completed 15 of 21 passes for 164 yards and two touchdowns


Matt Barkley, who threw for 187 yards and two touchdowns and an interception

I did not get to watch the game but I was able to check out the stats

The 2 QB's that you said were not good had better games and their team won!





maker4life said:


> On the other hand more than one person on here has admitted he's the best player in college football bar none but your man love for Tebow(which is starting to get a little weird) won't allow you to let go when they say anything negative about the guy . I'm starting to think it's only because you know it's true .



He reminds me of those type of people that say i am not prejudice some of my best friends are black!!

As far man crush's?

Looks like you have one for a bunch of losers

Guess we will call yours group man crush love!


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 2, 2009)

proside said:


> Masoli was 19-of-31 for 222 yards and a touchdown and rushed for 164 yards and a score
> 
> Tebow finished with 18 carries for 85 yards and two scores. He completed 15 of 21 passes for 164 yards and two touchdowns
> 
> ...



Well, at least we know that you can't read.  And you should probably watch games before you comment on them.  Saturdays game was the most attempts Masoli has thrown this year.  He averages 22 throws a game.  USC didn't "force" Masoli to throw the ball, if they woul have, Masoli would have been in trouble.   Oregon had 391 yards on the ground.  When you can run the ball like that, it makes throwing the ball pretty easy.   Masoli is a decent college QB, but at 5'10 he isn't big enough to be a great QB.    I never said Tebow was bad either, I said he was only "decent" as a QB.  I also never said Masoli was bad.   Masoli is a decent QB as well.  Barkley is a true freshmen.  He will be a GREAT QB before he is done playing college ball.  Both Florida and Oregon run a similiar style spread offense.  Thats what you run when you can't recruit great, pro style QB's.  It works very, very well in College ball, but it doesn't mean the guy running the offense is necessarily a "good" QB.  Tebow (and Masoli) are decent runners, and decent throwers.  They do neither great.  If Tebow had to run like a running back or throw like a QB, he would get crushed.  If he had to sit in the pocket and throw the ball he would be in big trouble.  The great players in college make it to the next level and do well.  Sorry, but Tebow will be a decent backup QB in the Pro's.  Because in the pro's they hire running backs to run the ball, and they hire QB's to throw the ball.  And Tebow can't do either great..   But don't worry, if you get to play Texas this year, you will see what a "great" QB looks like.  And I don't think your gonna like it...


----------



## bnew17 (Nov 2, 2009)

no Tebow is not a "great" QB...his terrible mechanics were pointed out throughout the game... bad footwork..dropping of arm...slow release...etc. That wont cut it in the NFL...he is a incredible athlete and leader with a will to win which gets him through college football.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 2, 2009)

proside said:


> Remember according to your expert opinion he is not even a QB
> 
> Do you realize how bad your program is when a team is beating you the last 2 years with a player playing QB, who is not a QB?
> 
> Tailbacks can throw the football, if they have the ability!



You're a waste of time...but I'm bored so what the heck.

Where did I say he wasn't a QB?  Show me. 

Again...show me where I ever said Timmy wasn't a QB.  

Of course some tailbacks CAN throw...just as some QBs CAN run.   

Let me step down to your level and see if you understand this better...


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 2, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> You're a waste of time...but I'm bored so what the heck.
> 
> Where did I say he wasn't a QB?  Show me.
> 
> ...





LOL, Nail on the head right there...especially the waste of time part.


----------



## justus3131 (Nov 2, 2009)

Most fans will not remember who the starting qb was in 2009 for FSU  three years from now.  Tebow will be remembered by all fans for as long as there is college football.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 2, 2009)

justus3131 said:


> Most fans will not remember who the starting qb was in 2009 for FSU  three years from now.  Tebow will be remembered by all fans for as long as there is college football.



We're not talking if he'll be remembered.  He'll be that for sure. I'm sure most Ga. fans would love to forget him.

The discussion is can he throw the rock better than Ponder?

Nope. 

Underlined that just for you Proside...I'm sure you'll misquote it and emoticon it to death.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 2, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> Underlined that just for you Proside...I'm sure you'll misquote it and emoticon it to death.



In honor of Pside...


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 2, 2009)

ive stayed out of this thread but i gotta say my two cents.

Christian Ponder is 10x the pro-style qb that tebow is...no he isnt near the athelete that tebow is, no he isnt anywhere near the leader that tebow is, nor does he play with anywhere near the emotion that tebow does...he is a much better pro-style qb, and thats what the thread is asking, whos the bette qb

ponder will be throwin touchdowns in the nfl within 3 years, tebow will be runnin the ball or playin tight-end


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 2, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> ive stayed out of this thread but i gotta say my two cents.
> 
> Christian Ponder is 10x the pro-style qb that tebow is...no he isnt near the athelete that tebow is, no he isnt anywhere near the leader that tebow is, nor does he play with anywhere near the emotion that tebow does...he is a much better pro-style qb, and thats what the thread is asking, whos the bette qb
> 
> ponder will be throwin touchdowns in the nfl within 3 years, tebow will be preaching in Chetznia or New Zealand



Fixed that for you.
Not that those are bad things..just sayin.


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Nov 2, 2009)

I will have to agree with the first post some what I think that Ponders will be the better of the two at the next level and I honestly believe that he is a much better pocket QB than Tebow could ever be but you can't compare a pocket QB to a scrambling QB but on the same note there has never been a scrambling QB to ever win a SuperBowl. So that is my reasoning for predicting Ponders to be better at the next level


----------



## bullgator (Nov 2, 2009)

jrmmh1215 said:


> I will have to agree with the first post some what I think that Ponders will be the better of the two at the next level and I honestly believe that he is a much better pocket QB than Tebow could ever be but you can't compare a pocket QB to a scrambling QB but on the same note there has never been a scrambling QB to ever win a SuperBowl. So that is my reasoning for predicting Ponders to be better at the next level



Plenty of scrambling QBs have won the Super Bowl!. Ponder is actually pretty good at running as well, he just isn't as physical doing it as Tebow.


----------



## proside (Nov 3, 2009)

Jetjockey said:


> Saturdays game was the most attempts Masoli has thrown this year.
> 
> He averages 22 throws a game.  USC didn't "force" Masoli to throw the ball, if they woul have, Masoli would have been in trouble
> 
> Matt Barkley will be a GREAT QB before he is done playing college ball.



Dang you talk out of both sides of your mouth!!

He threw more pass than ever but would have been in trouble if USC forced him to throw!


Well 1 thing for sure about Mr. Barkley

He wont be throwing a TD pass in the NC game as a true freshmen as Tebow did!

So that puts him behind the Eight ball

He needs to win the heisman and  2 NC's or maybe 3 to match his stats!




bnew17 said:


> no Tebow is not a "great" QB...his terrible mechanics were pointed out throughout the game... bad footwork..dropping of arm...slow release...etc.



I noticed they said those things alot during the game

In the mean time he threw for 2 touchdowns and ran for 2 touchdowns





ChiefOsceola said:


> Let me step down to your level and see if you understand this better...



Now I know what your problem is

You cant even tell the difference between up and down!



tjl1388 said:


> LOL, Nail on the head right there...especially the waste of time part.



Hurrican fan + seminole fan=op2:

A perfect Jealous Tim Tebow hating machine!!



tjl1388 said:


> We're not talking if he'll be remembered.  He'll be that for sure. I'm sure most Ga. fans would love to forget him.
> 
> The discussion is can he throw the rock better than Ponder?
> 
> ...







ChiefOsceola said:


> In honor of Pside...



Never let them see you sweat!

But you look like your sweating to the Oldies!



jrmmh1215 said:


> you can't compare a pocket QB to a scrambling QB but on the same note there has never been a scrambling QB to ever win a SuperBowl. So that is my reasoning for predicting Ponders to be better at the next level



Steve Young did a pretty good job winning the superbowl!

I wonder why they called Roger Staubach...Roger the Doger!


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 3, 2009)

Mentioning Steve Young, and Roger Staubach in the same sentence with Tim Tebow and NFL is an insult to their pro careers.

You love throwing that "jealousy" word around.  What the heck to I have to be jealous over? The gators are good, I'm happy for you.  Your still 2 National Titles away from us?  Why would I be jealous.

Oh yeah...please step away from the emoticons before you crash a hard drive or something.  You must like all the movement or something.  Keeps your attention does it?


----------



## proside (Nov 3, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> Mentioning Steve Young, and Roger Staubach in the same sentence with Tim Tebow and NFL is an insult to their pro careers.
> 
> You love throwing that "jealousy" word around.  What the heck to I have to be jealous over? The gators are good, I'm happy for you.  Your still 2 National Titles away from us?  Why would I be jealous.
> 
> Oh yeah...please step away from the emoticons before you crash a hard drive or something.  You must like all the movement or something.  Keeps your attention does it?



The man said a scrambling QB has never won the superbowl and I corrected him!

Did not mention Tebow at all

As I would say to a crack smoka

Put the pipe down

I would say to you 

Let your jealousy and hatred for tebow go!

As far as the Emoticons

This is my post and my PC , I can do whatever I like !!!


----------



## proside (Nov 3, 2009)

proside said:


> Dang you talk out of both sides of your mouth!!
> 
> He threw more pass than ever but would have been in trouble if USC forced him to throw!
> 
> ...



There TJ since you obviously cant intepret what I type, I quoted for you

At the end, where is Tebow mentioned in comparison to the Hall of fame QB's?

Them Fla State 2nd grade levels starting to rub off on ya!


When you lay with the dogs you get Fleas!


oops I almost forgotop2:



GOD BLESS


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 3, 2009)

Man you need to lay off the juice.  It's going to your head.


----------



## justus3131 (Nov 3, 2009)

Only time will tell of what the future will be for TT in the NFL.  I have never seen so much written about pure conjecture.  My guess is that TT will be drafted by New England, and hug the pine for a few years and then take over and have a better than avg career as a pro qb.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 3, 2009)

justus3131 said:


> Only time will tell of what the future will be for TT in the NFL.  I have never seen so much written about pure conjecture.  My guess is that TT will be drafted by New England, and hug the pine for a few years and then take over and have a better than avg career as a pro qb.



Great but he still ain't a better QB than Ponder in college or the Pro's!!!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 3, 2009)

OLD SAYING

"It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool.....than to open your mouth and remove all doubt"


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 3, 2009)

bullgator said:


> OLD SAYING
> 
> "It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool.....than to open your mouth and remove all doubt"


 
They can't win on the field, so you might as well and let them have this thread.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 3, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> They can't win on the field, so you might as well and let them have this thread.



And we'll start one for ya'll again in December .

I've got to know though , how the heck did they find a bridesmaids dress to fit Cody ?


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 3, 2009)

maker4life said:


> And we'll start one for ya'll again in December .



Zing


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 3, 2009)

maker4life said:


> And we'll start one for ya'll again in December .
> 
> I've got to know though , how the heck did they find a bridesmaids dress to fit Cody ?


 
Win a few games and then maybe you can talk.  Oh yeah, you did beat BYWho.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 3, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> Win a few games and then maybe you can talk.  Oh yeah, you did beat BYWho.



Seems we beat Bammer last time too.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 3, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Seems we beat Bammer last time too.




Selective memory .


----------



## bullgator (Nov 3, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> They can't win on the field, so you might as well and let them have this thread.



Your absolutely right!.....my bad, thanks for reminding me .
Good luck with LSU.


----------



## BirdNut (Nov 3, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> No this is the Proside thump my chest because Tebow makes the sun shine thread.
> 
> Pardon me for thinking any negative thoughts against the almighty Tebow.   I hope he will let the sun shine again tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Now that's funny right there.  I was thinking there ought to be an Emoticon trophy.


----------



## scteenhunter13 (Nov 3, 2009)

i'll take freshman kyle parker over both of them!!
nooo but really i like tony pike from cinnci and todd reesing from kansas
you all just wait, 
if kyle parker stays and plays football and doesn't go to the mlb next year, he'll be in the heisman talk before his football years at clemson are over i promise
hes a junior in baseball and a freshman in football


----------



## proside (Nov 4, 2009)

BirdNut said:


> Now that's funny right there.  I was thinking there ought to be an Emoticon trophy.



Dang you mean there is not one?

Them moderators lied to me

Its funny how people can come on here and make riduclous statements, then someone calls them out and proves them wrong or makes them look foolish

Then people respond with you cant spell, or you use to many emoticons

In TJ's case...... we will beat the gators one day, you just wait and see!

God bless


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 4, 2009)

proside said:


> In TJ's case...... we will beat the gators one day, you just wait and see!
> 
> God bless




Since 1984 you have beat us *ONCE!!*

Dis-credit that.

And the last time I spoke to the athletic director at UM, which was roughly 2 weeks ago, he told me J. Foley wants no part of a home and home with UM and is trying to get out of the the 2013 match up.  If your chicken..just say your chicken.


scteenhunter, don't rush to conclusions on your boy Parker.  The way Miami's D is playing Joe Cox would look like a Heisman candidate.  He is a good QB but I do believe his baseball playing is gonna make him some cash.


----------



## proside (Nov 4, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> And the last time I spoke to the athletic director at UM, which was roughly 2 weeks ago, he told me J. Foley wants no part of a home and home with UM and is trying to get out of the the 2013 match up.  If your chicken..just say your chicken.




I talked to J. Foley

Your AD did not say pretty please or mother may I!

C'mon man your trying to tell us the Fla Gators are scared of Miami!

God Bless


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 4, 2009)

proside said:


> C'mon man your trying to tell us the Fla Gators are scared of Miami!
> 
> God Bless




UHH... Ya.  UF likes to play division II teams in OOC games.  UF doesn't have the nads to play a tough OOC schedule.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 4, 2009)

No I don't think the gators are afraid of UM. I think they are afraid of what UM could become in the future. I think Foley and Meyer the disciplinarian are very BcS savvy and know they can schedule Troy and Charleston Southern and then only have the SEC to contend with...no easy task I admit..but still.  

Every fan on both side wants the game and I think it should be an annual matchup.  I know I would love to have had more than one shot at Tebow.

UM wants Notre Dame as well and their AD won't even return phone call.  Them I will call chicken.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 4, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Seems we beat Bammer last time too.


 
That's ancient history!


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 4, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> That's ancient history!



We can't help it y'all won't schedule us again.  







Hoping Bammer won't schedule us again til we get a defense


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 4, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> We can't help it y'all won't schedule us again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
We are actually going to help your coach next year by beating Penn ST.


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Nov 5, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Plenty of scrambling QBs have won the Super Bowl!. Ponder is actually pretty good at running as well, he just isn't as physical doing it as Tebow.



You might better look that up the has never been a scrambling QB to win one the closest thing to a scrambling QB was John Elway and he was considered a pocket QB


----------



## proside (Nov 5, 2009)

Jetjockey said:


> UHH... Ya.  UF likes to play division II teams in OOC games.  UF doesn't have the nads to play a tough OOC schedule.



We play more tuff games within our division in 1 year than USC plays in 5 years worth of BCS bowls!








tjl1388 said:


> UM wants Notre Dame as well and their AD won't even return phone call.  Them I will call chicken.



So the AD of Miami is telling you who he is trying to schedule games with and also telling you that they are too scared to play Miami?





jrmmh1215 said:


> You might better look that up the has never been a scrambling QB to win one the closest thing to a scrambling QB was John Elway and he was considered a pocket QB



C'mon jr,

roger staubach won the superbowl with Dallas and was considered to be a scrambling QB who could throw!

Steve Young won the Superbowl and he could out run Elway backwards!

Just for the record, Teams win Superbowls not just QB's!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 5, 2009)

I believe a guy named Terry Bradshaw was considered fairly mobile as well. Pretty sure he played in a Super Bowl .


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 5, 2009)

proside said:


> So the AD of Miami is telling you who he is trying to schedule games with and also telling you that they are too scared to play Miami?




Your so good at putting words in my mouth. 

He told me they won't return his phone calls.  I am making the assumption that they are a bunch of chickens because I hate Notre Dame and always will.

I have no reason to lie to you. Your not worth the trouble.


----------



## proside (Nov 6, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> Your so good at putting words in my mouth.
> 
> He told me they won't return his phone calls.  I am making the assumption that they are a bunch of chickens because I hate Notre Dame and always will.
> 
> I have no reason to lie to you. Your not worth the trouble.



Relax TJ

He probably needs to try the  super secret phone number

If he needs it , I will get it from Pete Carroll for him

The Ol mighty USC has no problem getting games with the Irish!


God Bless


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 6, 2009)

proside said:


> Relax TJ
> 
> He probably needs to try the  super secret phone number
> 
> ...



I mostly keep my fibbin to the Mrs...like all us husbands.


I'm giving you pertinent info and having good constructive discussion and you just can't take it.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 6, 2009)

Settle down tjl.  Click the "ignore" button and be done with him.


----------



## bnew17 (Nov 6, 2009)

proside said:


> Dang you talk out of both sides of your mouth!!
> 
> He threw more pass than ever but would have been in trouble if USC forced him to throw!
> 
> ...





I also noticed he had a ball stripped because of his low arm action. Just what they pointed out would happen a few minutes earlier.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 6, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Settle down tjl.  Click the "ignore" button and be done with him.



Agreed.  What a waste of bandwith.

Buh Bye.


----------



## Buck (Nov 6, 2009)

Can't we all just get a long?


----------



## proside (Nov 6, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> I'm giving you pertinent info and having good constructive discussion and you just can't take it.



Telling me that the AD @ Fla and Notre Dame is scared to play Miami and will not return Miami's AD phone call


I dont live in never land so that info is not  pertinent or constructive



ChiefOsceola said:


> Settle down tjl.  Click the "ignore" button and be done with him.







bnew17 said:


> I also noticed he had a ball stripped because of his low arm action. Just what they pointed out would happen a few minutes earlier.




Funny how you dont talk about his 4 touchdowns 

But your quick to point out a fumble that did not result in a turnover

I appriciate you pointing that out to me though!

GL to your dogs getting all their problems resolved!


----------



## Wounded Knee (Nov 7, 2009)

I think the answer to the question at the start of this thread just got answered tonight...Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- no.....


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 8, 2009)

Wounded Knee said:


> I think the answer to the question at the start of this thread just got answered tonight...Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- no.....



One game proves nothing, Ponder is a great QB and will rise above this one let down!


----------



## duckbill (Nov 8, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> One game proves nothing, Ponder is a great QB and will rise above this one let down!



Won't happen next week...shoulder injury.

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=4635279

He needs to get healthy before the Gator game.  We don't want you to have any excuses for why you lost .


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 8, 2009)

Tis a shame.  Ponder had been the reason we'd won the games we'd won so far.  Last night he was a big part of the reason we lost.  4 INTs won't cut it.  Hope his shoulder heals quick.


----------



## duckbill (Nov 9, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Tis a shame.  Ponder had been the reason we'd won the games we'd won so far.  Last night he was a big part of the reason we lost.  4 INTs won't cut it.  Hope his shoulder heals quick.



I read today where he is out for the rest of the season.  He's having surgery on his shoulder.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 9, 2009)

duckbill said:


> I read today where he is out for the rest of the season.  He's having surgery on his shoulder.



That's a shame.  He was having a record year.  Hopefully EJ Manuel can step up.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 9, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> That's a shame.  He was having a record year.  Hopefully EJ Manuel can step up.



It seems that Ponder played injured in the Clemson game so that may explain the Interceptions. He was suffering from bruised or cracked ribs and then thru out his shoulder. As for EJ he was a top recruited QB (5 star) and was ranked #8 amongst all college football recruits in 2008. The kid is a pure athlete and is smart but lacks experience.


----------



## proside (Nov 10, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> It seems that Ponder played injured in the Clemson game so that may explain the Interceptions. He was suffering from bruised or cracked ribs and then thru out his shoulder. As for EJ he was a top recruited QB (5 star) and was ranked #8 amongst all college football recruits in 2008. The kid is a pure athlete and is smart but lacks experience.



Hey look on the bright side

He is going to be a better pro than tebow

So dont worry be happy!!


----------

